
Apple Leaks Reveal iPhone 7 Nasty Surprises - kittydoza
http://www.forbes.com/sites/gordonkelly/2016/08/15/apple-iphone7-leaks-speakers-home-button/#7ed63c3b5407
======
kittydoza
Time to invest in Bluetooth headphones!

~~~
melling
My understanding is that there's latency and your body can obstruct the
connection in certain situations. I would love a great wireless solution
though.

